# Slingshot Shooting, Practice Shots To Improve Technique And Accuracy



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a few shots, that's all.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome job dgui! you are one heck of a shooter that's for certain. i liked when you shot the 1inch glass marble with the other one. that was cool. i'd been hoping to see your form when you throw something into the air and shoot it. how you hold your slingshot and pouch with marble in left hand while throwing with your right...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> awesome job dgui! you are one heck of a shooter that's for certain. i liked when you shot the 1inch glass marble with the other one. that was cool. i'd been hoping to see your form when you throw something into the air and shoot it. how you hold your slingshot and pouch with marble in left hand while throwing with your right...


*You have been the first to ask that one and I will do that for you. *


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

AMAZING


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice shots! You're really good at this!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

mate, u are an amazing shooter!....awesome


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

excellent series of shooting you done there D.

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks fellows, This is how I like to practice and I think this is more to the level of practical shooting. No worlds record here just ordianry every day shooting because you just never know when a can or two will need a good smack.*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!! You're down here somewhere ain'tcha? I think I recognize those clouds!! Right smart shootin' Mr. The Guy. One of my bumperstickers says "Reelect Skink" if yer ever behind me just honk three times. I'll be ready with a nickel.


----------

